# BRAT BEHAVIOUR



## officewhp08 (11 March 2013)

On saturday I was competing at Ponies UK Winter Champs, I was appauled to see a yound girl (of about 10) riding her pony in a pelham to when the pony didn't do as it was told to get a sevre yank in the mouth..... This combination went on to win the Small breds DALKEITH YOUNG RIDERS M&M RIDDEN, SUMMER QUALIFIER  RIHS QUALIFIER... I was utterly appauled to see this behaviour from a child so young!! If that were my child I would of dragged her off the pony!


----------



## Auslander (11 March 2013)

I think you forgot to post the childs inside leg measurement and breakfast preference.


----------



## Nicnac (11 March 2013)

Auslander said:



			I think you forgot to post the childs inside leg measurement and breakfast preference.
		
Click to expand...

On fire this morning Auslander!


----------



## Auslander (11 March 2013)

Who me?


----------



## officewhp08 (11 March 2013)

I thought this behaviour was appauling especially from a child of about 10 if they behave like that now what is going to happen when they are older?! Also why is a 10 year old riding a pony in a pelham..... for a proffesional sport this was very unproffesional behaviour


----------



## meardsall_millie (11 March 2013)

Did you report this behaviour to the organisers, officials or judges on the day?

The only way to have any impact on this type of behaviour is through the official channels.  Unfortunately moaning about it on an internet forum after the event has no effect whatsoever other than perhaps making you look like a sore loser. 

Sorry.


----------



## arizonahoney (11 March 2013)

meardsall_millie said:



			Unfortunately moaning about it on an internet forum after the event has no effect.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah...unless you think moaning about it on Horsegossip - oodles of showing people on there - would cause a *****storm you couldn't handle


----------



## Delicious_D (11 March 2013)

1st post moaning about a winner of a prestigeous class??? Ulterior motive anyone?


----------



## showpony (11 March 2013)

Totally agree lol



Delicious_D said:



			1st post moaning about a winner of a prestigeous class??? Ulterior motive anyone?
		
Click to expand...


----------



## officewhp08 (11 March 2013)

I have reported the childs behaviour to the PUK yes!


----------



## officewhp08 (11 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			1st post moaning about a winner of a prestigeous class??? Ulterior motive anyone?
		
Click to expand...

I think not as I am a rent a jockey and rode 3 horses that day all three of them getting into the top 3 positions and myself I am far to old to ride in junior riddens!!!


----------



## Llanali (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			I thought this behaviour was appauling especially from a child of about 10 if they behave like that now what is going to happen when they are older?! Also why is a 10 year old riding a pony in a pelham..... for a proffesional sport this was very unproffesional behaviour
		
Click to expand...




officewhp08 said:



			On saturday I was competing at Ponies UK Winter Champs, I was appauled to see a yound girl (of about 10) riding her pony in a pelham to when the pony didn't do as it was told to get a sevre yank in the mouth..... This combination went on to win the Small breds DALKEITH YOUNG RIDERS M&M RIDDEN, SUMMER QUALIFIER  RIHS QUALIFIER... I was utterly appauled to see this behaviour from a child so young!! If that were my child I would of dragged her off the pony!
		
Click to expand...

And I'm quite appalled that you see fit to name and shame a 10 year old on a public forum.

Do you honestly, honestly, believe the ten year old child picked the Pelham all by themselves? At 10 years old, I certainly did NOT have full liberty to rifle through the bit bucket.

As others have said, this achieves nothing. If the pony was ridden as badly as you think, then the onus is on you to discuss with the officials. 

And have you sat on the pony? Have you ridden it? If not, I do not believe you can comment on whether the bit if appropriate or not. And as for bit and age being directly correlated.....no, sorry. I use more "elaborate" bits now than as a child, but only when appropriate. I don't choose bits for horses by how many years I have been alive!


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2013)

I so love showing ......it's such a happy sport.


----------



## Llanali (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			I have reported the childs behaviour to the PUK yes!
		
Click to expand...

Then you have done what you can. But ranting on here didn't achieve much, did it? If that child wants a career, just because they may or may not have had bad advice, or may or may not have had a not so good day, who are you to publicise it? This is a CHILD we are talking about.with ADULTS advising and helping. Save your venom for those that can do something about it.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			Also why is a 10 year old riding a pony in a pelham....
		
Click to expand...

because it is permitted under rules - and I can think of a few riders that age that are more than capable of riding in a pelham properly.

Next time you have a gripe, deal with it ON THE DAY. End of 
Don't go 'moaning & bleating' on forums after the event.
If you dont have the bottle to find a steward & report it, then you should not be there either


----------



## Lolo (11 March 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			I so love showing ......it's such a happy sport.
		
Click to expand...

This. Al has done one county level show, and the bitchiness and rudeness was astonishing. Her horse did well, and she now has another who looks like they could be a super int. working hunter. However, the attitudes she met (as an 18yo on a home-produced horse) left her feeling cold...


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			I think not as I am a rent a jockey and rode 3 horses that day all three of them getting into the top 3 positions and myself I am far to old to ride in junior riddens!!!
		
Click to expand...

In that case you should know well enough the reporting procedure.

If you were that 'bothered' in the 1st place about pony abuse, or is it you rather being beaten by a 10yr old in an open class? 
Your 1st post on this forum smells very nasty, why not go back under your stone eh?


----------



## officewhp08 (11 March 2013)

Llanali said:



			And I'm quite appalled that you see fit to name and shame a 10 year old on a public forum.

Do you honestly, honestly, believe the ten year old child picked the Pelham all by themselves? At 10 years old, I certainly did NOT have full liberty to rifle through the bit bucket.

As others have said, this achieves nothing. If the pony was ridden as badly as you think, then the onus is on you to discuss with the officials. 

And have you sat on the pony? Have you ridden it? If not, I do not believe you can comment on whether the bit if appropriate or not. And as for bit and age being directly correlated.....no, sorry. I use more "elaborate" bits now than as a child, but only when appropriate. I don't choose bits for horses by how many years I have been alive!
		
Click to expand...

It my eyes a 10 year old child that was tiny on the pony anyway shouldnt be riding in a pelham if she cant get it on an outline or control it with out the use of a pelham then surely she shouldnt be riding it!


----------



## officewhp08 (11 March 2013)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			In that case you should know well enough the reporting procedure.

If you were that 'bothered' in the 1st place about pony abuse, or is it you rather being beaten by a 10yr old in an open class? 
Your 1st post on this forum smells very nasty, why not go back under your stone eh? 

Click to expand...

this has been reported to the PUK I felt sorry for the poor pony getting yanked in the mouth by some nasty little BRAT! just because the rider clearly wasnt good enough to get the pony to what she wanted it to do..... if she cannot ride it properly then it shouldnt be in a pelham and she most certiantly shouldnt yank the poor thing in the mouth...... Like I said I wasnt in the junior ridden as I'm far to old to do them! I just found the childs behaviour appauling


----------



## Elsiecat (11 March 2013)

I know a girl that got a pony at around 10. Pony was a complete ******. They tried all bits and bobs. Now out showing she shows in a pelham. Pony is very very happy, as is the rider. 
She's always coming home with rosettes, the only people that would be able to find a problem are people that are... wait for it... jealous.

If this girl was so bad why didn't you speak to her parents? A personal attack on a 10 year old online! Really!?


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2013)

Ten year old children are now added to the list of people who can't ever make a mistake or have a not my finest hour moment on HHO.
Perhaps the judge did not see the incident ? 
OP posting the details of the class in capitals was a bit out of order , ten is very young .


----------



## officewhp08 (11 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			I know a girl that got a pony at around 10. Pony was a complete ******. They tried all bits and bobs. Now out showing she shows in a pelham. Pony is very very happy, as is the rider. 
She's always coming home with rosettes, the only people that would be able to find a problem are people that are... wait for it... jealous.

If this girl was so bad why didn't you speak to her parents? A personal attack on a 10 year old online! Really!? 

Click to expand...

Yes but for the show ring really ?! Jealous really ha! the pony also had no condition on it... feel sorry for the poor thing! I have since messaged the mother on facebook - manily for the reason that she was making bitchy and catty comments... seems she is jealous one!


----------



## officewhp08 (11 March 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Ten year old children are now added to the list of people who can't ever make a mistake or have a not my finest hour moment on HHO.
Perhaps the judge did not see the incident ? 
OP posting the details of the class in capitals was a bit out of order , ten is very young .
		
Click to expand...

I personally think she only won the class because of who was grooming for her! pony didnt go nicely at all  had no condition on and not a brillant example of the breed!

The details of the class I copied directly from PUK website - hence capitals  10 is young yes but she should no better than socking the pony in the mouth! LEG AIDS!!!!


----------



## Elsiecat (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			Yes but for the show ring really ?! Jealous really ha! the pony also had no condition on it... feel sorry for the poor thing! I have since messaged the mother on facebook - manily for the reason that she was making bitchy and catty comments... seems she is jealous one!
		
Click to expand...

Ok, everyones biting their tongues on here clearly, so I'll just come out with it -

You are a nasty, jealous, bitchy, horrible, bullying individual and I'm sure we'd all appreciate it if you didn't start frequenting this forum.


----------



## officewhp08 (11 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			Ok, everyones biting their tongues on here clearly, so I'll just come out with it -

You are a nasty, jealous, bitchy, horrible, bullying individual and I'm sure we'd all appreciate it if you didn't start frequenting this forum.
		
Click to expand...

Jealous ? Are you for real ?! The pony had no condition and the said people  - child and parents clearly have zero money! the purpose of my orginal comment was because i was appauled with the childs behaviour! Myself I have a show cob/ wh and a show jumper but do rent a jockey aswell


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			I personally think she only won the class because of who was grooming for her! pony didnt go nicely at all  had no condition on and not a brillant example of the breed!

The details of the class I copied directly from PUK website - hence capitals  10 is young yes but she should no better than socking the pony in the mouth! LEG AIDS!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Capitals equals shouting on here ,
Glad a pony with no condition on won a class , about time IMO.
And as you where not the judge your opinion on It's type don't really count.


----------



## Elsiecat (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			child and parents clearly have zero money!
		
Click to expand...

So that's part of the real problem here is it? You're annoyed that someones done well without 'buying' their way to it?

So what if they have 'zero' money? I have 'zero' money and I like to think I'm a nice enough person not to attack a young child publicly.


----------



## saalsk (11 March 2013)

....so you had a go at her for making " bitchy and catty comments on the internet"...


really ?


----------



## officewhp08 (11 March 2013)

saalsk said:



			....so you had a go at her for making " bitchy and catty comments on the internet"...


really ?
		
Click to expand...

no I had a go at her mother via facebook!


----------



## Elsiecat (11 March 2013)

I cannot fathom the idiocy of this entire post.


----------



## saalsk (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			no I had a go at her mother via facebook!
		
Click to expand...

precisely

you have a go at her on the internet for being bitchy and catty - perhaps have a read of your own first post on bit and see if you don't think it is a little pot/kettle


----------



## ihatework (11 March 2013)

OP are you an adult yourself? Because at the moment I can't quite differentiate who is the bigger brat here?!


----------



## officewhp08 (11 March 2013)

This thread has been removed from horsegossip! what is the pleasure in a sport where everyone bitches and makes snide comments  really?  Yes I no i am to blame as well but I was appauled


----------



## Lanky Loll (11 March 2013)

OP has already tried stirring on HG and it appears they failed to bite - thread has already been pulled on there


----------



## dianchi (11 March 2013)

Stop feeding the troll!
Then it might go back under its smelly bridge


----------



## Joyous70 (11 March 2013)

dianchi said:



			Stop feeding the troll!
Then it might go back under its smelly bridge 

Click to expand...

It might also learn how to spell whilst under the smelly bridge as well


----------



## officewhp08 (11 March 2013)

Joyous70 said:



			It might also learn how to spell whilst under the smelly bridge as well 

Click to expand...

yet I'm the immature one ?! lovely


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			This thread has been removed from horsegossip! what is the pleasure in a sport where everyone bitches and makes snide comments  really?  Yes I no i am to blame as well but I was appauled
		
Click to expand...

None I worked that out thirty years ago.


----------



## Nic (11 March 2013)

appalled  past participle, past tense of ap·pall
Verb
Greatly dismay or horrify: "bankers are appalled at the economic incompetence of some officials".

appalled
appalled
appalled
appalled
appalled
appalled
appalled
appalled


----------



## Twiggy14 (11 March 2013)

I think if this post was posted nicely it'd be a different story.

Brats on ponys are frequent out showing - When I was 10 and younger I had my wild dartmoor in a snaffle, with it going round like a giraffe on speed for a while whilst I was schooling her to go nicely in an outline, and not rush. The amount of times the kids and parents would make bitchy comments was unbelievable - "shove it in a pelham" "give it a crack" "give your reins a yank" "buy a proper pony".
Their faces when we beat them at county level when it was all done properly. 

BUT. 
That doesnt give you an excuse to post this the way you have.

But it also doesn't give anyone else an excuse to jump on this person.

Leave it be.


----------



## Joyous70 (11 March 2013)

Nic said:



			appalled  past participle, past tense of ap·pall
Verb
Greatly dismay or horrify: "bankers are appalled at the economic incompetence of some officials".

appalled
appalled
appalled
appalled
appalled
appalled
appalled
appalled
		
Click to expand...


----------



## lpeacock (11 March 2013)

Elsiecat said:



			I cannot fathom the idiocy of this entire post.
		
Click to expand...

my thoughts exactly.


----------



## arizonahoney (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			This thread has been removed from horsegossip!
		
Click to expand...

Lordy, you don't say! 

Would be lovely to see some photographs of your weekend rides at PUK Winter Champs?


----------



## luckyoldme (11 March 2013)

This thread does nothing at all for the horse world.


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2013)

luckyoldme said:



			This thread does nothing at all for the horse world.
		
Click to expand...

It's probally true of many sports from ice skating to gymnastics, competion brings out the best and worse in different people especially when children are involved .


----------



## Baggybreeches (11 March 2013)

Delicious_D said:



			1st post moaning about a winner of a prestigeous class??? Ulterior motive anyone?
		
Click to expand...

Without decrying the organisation PUK are legendary for having a 'championship' for everything so I am guessing it's one of these half arsed qualifiers for somethng that nobody even cares about.
Just saying like........


----------



## Llanali (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			Yes but for the show ring really ?! Jealous really ha! the pony also had no condition on it... feel sorry for the poor thing! I have since messaged the mother on facebook - manily for the reason that she was making bitchy and catty comments... seems she is jealous one!
		
Click to expand...

If you feel the judge was that poor as to place a pony in "no condition" why did you go under them? And why aren't you judging if you know much better?



officewhp08 said:



			I personally think she only won the class because of who was grooming for her! pony didnt go nicely at all  had no condition on and not a brillant example of the breed!

The details of the class I copied directly from PUK website - hence capitals  10 is young yes but she should no better than socking the pony in the mouth! LEG AIDS!!!!
		
Click to expand...

Why should she? If the person grooming is so influential shouldn't they have discussed it with the rider and parents?



officewhp08 said:



			Jealous ? Are you for real ?! The pony had no condition and the said people  - child and parents clearly have zero money! the purpose of my orginal comment was because i was appauled with the childs behaviour! Myself I have a show cob/ wh and a show jumper but do rent a jockey aswell
		
Click to expand...

Zero money. Wow. How deeply unpleasant. So you advocate people winning because they are loaded do you? 

And how does "zero money" equate to being able to employ a groom. And such an influential one at that?


----------



## Baggybreeches (11 March 2013)

Llanali said:



			If you feel the judge was that poor as to place a pony in "no condition" why did you go under them? And why aren't you judging if you know much better?



Why should she? If the person grooming is so influential shouldn't they have discussed it with the rider and parents?



Zero money. Wow. How deeply unpleasant. So you advocate people winning because they are loaded do you? 

And how does "zero money" equate to being able to employ a groom. And such an influential one at that?
		
Click to expand...

Don't lose any sleep over showing wannabes, thoroughly unpleasant people in the main part, usually massage their egos by bullying ponies because they can't get away with being vile to proper horses.


----------



## kerilli (11 March 2013)

Crikey, I thought I'd seen it all on here, but now I have. How utterly grim.


----------



## Llanali (11 March 2013)

Baggybreeches said:



			Don't lose any sleep over showing wannabes, thoroughly unpleasant people in the main part, usually massage their egos by bullying ponies because they can't get away with being vile to proper horses. 

Click to expand...

Promise i won't lose any sleep- I just enjoy the debate sometimes. I show dogs- it might even be worse in dogs!


----------



## BBH (11 March 2013)

Wow I only pop into C & T to get some normality  from The Tack Room.

Seems the joy there is spreading.


----------



## Llanali (11 March 2013)

kerilli said:



			Crikey, I thought I'd seen it all on here, but now I have. How utterly grim.
		
Click to expand...

I'm compelled to sing the dumbo Disney song now......."till I saw an elephant fllllllyyyyyyyyy"


----------



## kerilli (11 March 2013)

Llanali said:



			Promise i won't lose any sleep- I just enjoy the debate sometimes. I show dogs- it might even be worse in dogs!
		
Click to expand...

People keep telling me that people in the dog showing world are even more mental than horse people. I always found it reassuring... but this post has made me question it. I mean, honestly? Honestly honestly? Talk about nasty!


----------



## tinap (11 March 2013)

Wow

We were thinking of venturing into the showing world this year but I'm seriously put off now if this is how competitors are with each other!! 

Don't think we would be welcome anyway seeing as though we are way too poor to employ a groom!


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2013)

tinap said:



			Wow

We were thinking of venturing into the showing world this year but I'm seriously put off now if this is how competitors are with each other!! 

Don't think we would be welcome anyway seeing as though we are way too poor to employ a groom!
		
Click to expand...

Simple , do you have more than one children who is over 14 ?if so bride said child with whatever's needed to groom while you yell instructions in a condescending  fashion.
If you have no suitable child I would recommend draughting in a friend.
Then as long as you stuff the pony like a Christmas goose between now and the show you should do just fine.


----------



## tinap (11 March 2013)

Ah that's it sorted then  

I'm sure I can fatten her up over the summer on that lush grass she's usually kept off due to lami something or other


----------



## amage (11 March 2013)

I'm appalled that despite telling us numerous times how appalled you were by the appalling behaviour of the appalling child on her pony that was treated so appallingly that you still cannot spell APPALLED


----------



## kerilli (11 March 2013)

amage said:



			I'm appalled that despite telling us numerous times how appalled you were by the appalling behaviour of the appalling child on her pony that was treated so appallingly that you still cannot spell APPALLED
		
Click to expand...

*applause*


----------



## slumdog (11 March 2013)

This is a jolly thread..cheered me up no end..


----------



## Llanali (11 March 2013)

Kerilli- I put might because I've not come across anything as nasty as this. Dog people can but btch for Britain, but never in my experience about children or financial status. More about bad cosmetic surgery- owners not hounds- and criticism of judging!


----------



## slumdog (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			the said people  - child and parents clearly have zero money!
		
Click to expand...

Sounds like us, champagne lifestyle, lemonade budget n all that haha


----------



## kerilli (11 March 2013)

Llanali said:



			Kerilli- I put might because I've not come across anything as nasty as this. Dog people can but btch for Britain, but never in my experience about children or financial status. More about bad cosmetic surgery- owners not hounds- and criticism of judging!
		
Click to expand...

I saw something on the news about a court case where the guy had sent his dog to the vet's for cosmetic surgery on its face (seriously???) and the poor thing died, and he was suing the vets. Now that really is bat**** mental... 
criticism of judging? well, I think we all do a bit of that here and there...   
criticising a 10 yr old kid publicly on a forum is well below par, however. unless you too happen to be 10 years old maybe...


----------



## Delicious_D (11 March 2013)

That poor child 

The only brat i see on here is the OP


----------



## Sheep (11 March 2013)

I thought the preferred HHO spelling was "uphauled".. maybe that's an NL/ TC thing.. ;-)


----------



## Sheep (11 March 2013)

*TR.. can't edit on phone!


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (11 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			I think not as I am a rent a jockey and rode 3 horses that day all three of them getting into the top 3 positions and myself I am far to old to ride in junior riddens!!!
		
Click to expand...

Thanks, having done a few mins research on the internet and 2 phonecalls after work I have now identified who you are 

Oh, dear OP  I have a few suggestions for you, which are:
Remove the tonne of chips off your shoulder
Grow a spine and speak to people face to face, not via your keyboard
Remove your green monster face

....and do not exaggerate how well you ride!

Nuff said - now go back under your smelly little bridge and take your foul typing fingers with you please


----------



## Delicious_D (11 March 2013)

ooooo let me know!!!


----------



## Goldenstar (11 March 2013)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			Thanks, having done a few mins research on the internet and 2 phonecalls after work I have now identified who you are 

Oh, dear OP  I have a few suggestions for you, which are:
Remove the tonne of chips off your shoulder
Grow a spine and speak to people face to face, not via your keyboard
Remove your green monster face

....and do not exaggerate how well you ride!

Nuff said - now go back under your smelly little bridge and take your foul typing fingers with you please
		
Click to expand...

Tonights CSI award goes to ..... Drum roll The Fuzzy Furry.


----------



## TheoryX1 (11 March 2013)

Ooh nicely said Fuzzy Furry.  Also, WTF has having zero money got to do with it? 

I am not one for being overtly nasty on the forum, but OP do us all a big favour:

GO BACK AND HIDE UNDER YOUR CYBER BRIDGE WITH THE REST OF THE TROLLS.

Am so glad my daughter events and is not the slightest bit interested in showing ............


----------



## Charem (11 March 2013)

amage said:



			I'm appalled that despite telling us numerous times how appalled you were by the appalling behaviour of the appalling child on her pony that was treated so appallingly that you still cannot spell APPALLED
		
Click to expand...

Could I please put this forward for post of the night!? 

OP you clearly are a very odd person indeed and are not doing the showing nor general horse world any good by spouting such tripe on a public forum. And then you then go onto add stupidity to your list of virtues by posting information which makes it possible for the world and his groom to identify you by. I'm sure you'll be most popular at your next show when all the judges, stewards and competitors have had a nice read through of this thread. 

 Whilst I do not condone the child's behaviour, you should have reported it to a judge/steward. Not b1tch about it on a public forum.


----------



## amandaco2 (11 March 2013)

Defo something to report at the time. Sounds bad for the pony


----------



## Llanali (11 March 2013)

How absolutely vile Kerilli ! Yuk. Poor poor dog. Makes you wonder what this world contains.

And I am in total agreement, as in my first post. This is an under age minor, totally incapable of defending herself and or probably doing anything about it!


----------



## Sprocket123 (11 March 2013)

I dont agree with what the child did but your reaction is rant on various forums? Facebook aswell? Seriously grow up.  im now left wondering if you have over exaggerated about what you saw....


----------



## Twiggy14 (11 March 2013)

Charem said:



			Could I please put this forward for post of the night!? 

OP you clearly are a very odd person indeed and are not doing the showing nor general horse world any good by spouting such tripe on a public forum. And then you then go onto add stupidity to your list of virtues by posting information which makes it possible for the world and his groom to identify you by. I'm sure you'll be most popular at your next show when all the judges, stewards and competitors have had a nice read through of this thread. 

 Whilst I do not condone the child's behaviour, you should have reported it to a judge/steward. Not b1tch about it on a public forum.
		
Click to expand...

I guess I must be alien then as I haven't a clue in the slightest how to work this out  anyone care to enlighten me?  but agreed!


----------



## Llanali (11 March 2013)

Stupidly, Twiggy, the OP said she rode three different horses/ponies, to three Top 3 placings, but doesn't own any of them.....that's a pretty small pool of people to find in the results list!


----------



## Twiggy14 (11 March 2013)

Llanali said:



			Stupidly, Twiggy, the OP said she rode three different horses/ponies, to three Top 3 placings, but doesn't own any of them.....that's a pretty small pool of people to find in the results list! 

Click to expand...

Thinking about it, I guess  

I'm going to have fun and have a look now


----------



## Twiggy14 (11 March 2013)

Totally off topic but was looking through results and saw this -

Class R91 P (UK) Young Riders M&M Ridden - Small Breeds RIHS Qualifier
1st & ch Southley Red Ember Mr D J Plumb 

GREAT to see a Shetland - and one that I know/is related to most of mine, winning!


----------



## Lolo (11 March 2013)

Whereabouts are the results, by the way?


----------



## JFTDWS (11 March 2013)

Goldenstar said:



			Glad a pony with no condition on won a class , about time IMO.
		
Click to expand...




Baggybreeches said:



			Don't lose any sleep over showing wannabes, thoroughly unpleasant people in the main part, usually massage their egos by bullying ponies because they can't get away with being vile to proper horses. 

Click to expand...

Well said.

Mental thread.  Totally mental.


----------



## Littlelegs (11 March 2013)

Thing is, we don't even know if the child did what the op said anyway, & op clearly has axes to grind. But even if the girl was truly vile, at 10yrs old she would hardly be responsible for her own training & bit choices. Naming & shaming a 10yr old is bang out of order. 
  I'm not a showing person, but shoot me now op, I don't have money & I've let my 8yr old ride in a dutch gag with two reins & a double, for no other reason than she asked to learn how to ride with two reins, so she's had a handful of rides with them. I will clearly go to hell.


----------



## 3bh (12 March 2013)

Aside from my initial WTF reaction to this thread, and how very sad it has made me to read a) this sort of vile, vindictive tripe and b) how many people say "ah, thats showing, all competitiors are like that". 
This is a disgusting piece of bullying and harassment, the showing world (and in fact, the horse world) is a very small one and most people involved have memories like elephants ... things are not easily forgotten! 


Also:


officewhp08 said:



			pony didnt go nicely at all  had no condition on and not a brillant example of the breed!
		
Click to expand...

The pony to which you refer won at HOYS on multiple occasions  including mini champion, also BOB at Olympia.  Sweeping statements such as the above make the OP look rather immature and naieve.


----------



## lme (12 March 2013)

Littlelegs said:



			I'm not a showing person, but shoot me now op, I don't have money & I've let my 8yr old ride in a dutch gag with two reins & a double, for no other reason than she asked to learn how to ride with two reins, so she's had a handful of rides with them. I will clearly go to hell.
		
Click to expand...

One of my girls has been routinely riding her powerfully built / forward going welsh x in a pelham since she was a very small 9yo whose legs came just past the saddle flaps. The bit was chosen / fitted by an expert and the pony goes very well in it.  She now also has a snaffle (we needed something dressage legal)  but it took us a long time to find one that the pony was happy with.


----------



## The Fuzzy Furry (12 March 2013)

3bh said:



			The pony to which you refer won at HOYS on multiple occasions  including mini champion, also BOB at Olympia.  Sweeping statements such as the above make the OP look rather immature and naieve.
		
Click to expand...

This is a very good example of breed & a top performer  

Hence my earlier posts to the OP, who is a rather nasty piece of work on a keyboard, but appears to wear 2 faces in RL 
Mind you, judging from comments elsewhere & on the jungledrums of phone/text & emails, the OP has dug themselves a gargantuan sized hole in the cesspit they live in & doesnt appear to have a ladder to extract themselves


----------



## Bigbenji (12 March 2013)

Are the results online anywhere yet? I can't find them


----------



## 3bh (13 March 2013)

Bigbenji said:



			Are the results online anywhere yet? I can't find them 

Click to expand...

Yes they are on the P(UK) website, search under  "P(UK) Shows" for Winter Championships and there is a pdf document available to download.


----------



## spottyfilly (13 March 2013)

I can't see the download on the website.it has all the other winter ch things to but not the results??


----------



## 3bh (13 March 2013)

Its definitely there, top of the page


----------



## spottybotty (13 March 2013)

foxeefilly said:



			I can't see the download on the website.it has all the other winter ch things to but not the results??
		
Click to expand...

I can only find results for 2012 winter Champs???


----------



## Mrs Claus (13 March 2013)

i try to find it as well but no luck


----------



## 3bh (13 March 2013)

Mrs Claus said:



			i try to find it as well but no luck
		
Click to expand...

Still there!

http://www.poniesuk.org/winterchampionshipshow.asp


----------



## FfionWinnie (13 March 2013)

officewhp08 said:



			I thought this behaviour was appauling especially from a child of about 10 if they behave like that now what is going to happen when they are older?! Also why is a 10 year old riding a pony in a pelham..... for a proffesional sport this was very unproffesional behaviour
		
Click to expand...

Not as *appalling* or *unprofessional* as your spelling or lack of manners at posting in this way however.


----------



## FfionWinnie (13 March 2013)

The Fuzzy Furry said:



			This is a very good example of breed & a top performer  

Hence my earlier posts to the OP, who is a rather nasty piece of work on a keyboard, but appears to wear 2 faces in RL 
Mind you, judging from comments elsewhere & on the jungledrums of phone/text & emails, the OP has dug themselves a gargantuan sized hole in the cesspit they live in & doesnt appear to have a ladder to extract themselves 

Click to expand...

Karma. May they rot in there.


----------



## Llanali (13 March 2013)

3bh- that is 2012 results- 2013 does not have a "download" icon yet


----------



## madmav (14 March 2013)

I do hope the girl in question does not read any of the rather nasty tripe that this person has written. She is ONLY TEN (using capitals as the poster has done to effect shouting).
Badly done, original poster. You came on here - it was your first post - because you are annoyed that a TEN-YEAR-OLD!!! beat you. And she has no money!
Dismayed that some people can be quite so pathetic.


----------



## Moomin1 (14 March 2013)

Foul play on OP's behalf.

I also would seriously worry if a ten year old was allowed to frequent public forums too though.


----------



## naid pollyanna (17 March 2013)

I do think that the girl should have been told not to jab the pony in the mouth but correct it in a more mannerly way. But many ten year olds are more than capable of riding in a Pelham and you should not be so harsh on them! I frequently see young girls being much better riders using Pelhams than many adults! The girl was ten I'm sure at such a good level show if it was causing lots of concern the judge would have said something


----------



## Alaadin (17 March 2013)

Well I should hope that me with my 'zero' money and my fluffy little loan pony might actually be able to do well at some showing this year. 

And even though it will only be low level at least I won't turn into a bitter old hag if I don't win!


----------

